# "FreeBSD 8 Getting New Routing Architecture"



## DutchDaemon (Sep 10, 2009)

> Though the open source FreeBSD operating system has changed in many aspects over the last 16 years of its life, one item that has remained relatively static is its underlying network routing architecture.
> 
> No more: It's getting an overhaul with the upcoming FreeBSD 8.0 release.
> 
> FreeBSD 8.0, due out next month, will include a new routing architecture that takes advantage of parallel processing capabilities. According to its developers, the update will provide FreeBSD 8.0 with a faster more advanced routing architecture than the legacy architecture.



http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3835746


----------



## z3R0 (Oct 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see it in action!

GCD on its way over as well:
http://www.appleinsider.com/article...for_snow_leopards_grand_central_dispatch.html

Now only if inetd and the rc scripts were replaced with launchd: http://developer.apple.com/macosx/launchd.html

Here's hoping that OpenCL, Quartz 2D/3D, Cocoa, and IOKit are in the works to be ported over or err reversed engineered if need be 

-z3r0



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3835746


----------



## Petz (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the news Dutch. I like bits of info like that. It is an important peice of work and one that probably does not get the priase it deserves. Its also good to see vendors who use BSD giving back to the core product. We actually use proxySG at my work and I think its rather good(not that I have tried may other commercial proxy products).


----------

